# Scott CR1 carbon



## Air23 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi
Do you know which weight limit has Scott on their CR1 Carbon frames???


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

I believe the manual on my 2006 says 95kg


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Air23 said:


> Hi
> Do you know which weight limit has Scott on their CR1 Carbon frames???


 No weight limit. make it as light as you want


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

there is no weight limit, know a guy that is 350 lb and rides a 07 cr1. scott is the #hit


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

b24fsb said:


> there is no weight limit, know a guy that is 350 lb and rides a 07 cr1. scott is the #hit


Thats just not right!!


----------

